# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Concorrência ás Tunze Streams

## João Magano

As Tunze vão ter concorrência, talvez o preço baixe   :SbRiche:  .

In www.ecotechmarine.com

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Batante engenhosas!!! Mas de facto não me parecem muito práticas! Furar o vidro por causa de uma bomba - ainda por cima quando as Tunze funcionam a baixas potências não aquecendo assim a água de uma forma notória!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Furar o aquário??? 
 :EEK!:  




> this allows the motor to be on the outside of the aquarium and uses a magnetic field to transfer torque through the aquarium wall to the propeller located in the water.


pelo que li, é através de magnetismo que a bomba funciona...nao li nada acerca de furar aquarios   :Whistle:   :KnSourire28: 




> Magnetic couple protection - if the VorTech becomes seperated into two parts during operation, our microcontroller will sense the separation and cut power to the motor


.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Muito interessante. Então e preços alguem sabe?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Magano

Mais uma referencia a estas bombas:




> ... The EcoTech Marine E-Team has developed a new product, the VorTech  propeller pump, that creates a wave-like water flow while minimizing the intrusion of heat and bulky equipment into the reef environment.
> 
> The team has designed the propeller pump to attach magnetically on either side of the tank glass, allowing the electric motor to reside outside the tank, while the propeller can be set to create a variety of surge types. Competitors pumps generally produce jet-stream water flows, as opposed to VorTechs wave-like surges. The team has created a proof of concept VorTech propeller pump and protected the intellectual property in the form of a provisional patent..


Não encontrei nada sobre preços, receio que o projecto seja muito recente e que ainda não esteja em comercialização.

----------


## João Magano

Vamos ter que esperar para ver:

Estiveram presentes na MACNA (Marine Aquarium Conference of North America) que ocorreu no passado fim de semana e segundo o testemunho de quem lá esteve:

- Não vão estar a venda antes de 2006.

- O prototipo ainda tem alguns problemas de sobreaquecimento do motor e a zona de entrada de agua necessita de algum aperfeiçoamento para evitar a entrada de pequenos animais. Este problemas estão em fase de correcção. 

- A bateria dura até 36h, embora a bomba va funcionando, conforme o tempo passa, a velocidades cada vez mais reduzidas

- O fabricante diz que o preço será inferior as Tunze

- Impressionaram pela quantidade de agua que movimentam e pela mobilidade (facilidade de colocação e de alteração do seu posicionamento)

----------


## António Paes

E que tal fazerem a vossa propria "tunze" ?

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...5&pagenumber=1

 :SbSourire24:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Depois de contactar pessoalmente a EcoTech, aqui fica a resposta deles...




> Ricardo,
> 
> The VorTech will be available in Europe eventually, however we do not have an exact time frame yet. It will be available in the US during spring 2006 and an American pump will work on European voltages.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Tim


Vamos portanto aguardar....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> E que tal fazerem a vossa propria "tunze" ?


Excelente António ... desconhecia este post....

Como diz o outro "É já a seguir... é que é já... a seguir!!!"

Tenho aqui algumas powerheads paradas... vou iniciar este fds a tentativa de modificação. Vou começar com uma Hagen802 de 1800l/h para ver o que dá...

Segundo parece:



> Flow - 2 or 3 times the flow from a normal powerhead maybe more.
> Flow Type - More widespread for sure, the original shoots out a stream maybe 1" around but the new style blows out a cone and gives great flow
> Circulation - More circulation for sure.
> Dead Spots - I think it all depends on placement but I think it helps. It takes care of the spot directly under the powerhead from the powerhead down to the sand you can see movement.


..mas primeiro vou tentar descobrir a tal hélice de barco...

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Furar o aquário??? 
>  
> pelo que li, é através de magnetismo que a bomba funciona...nao li nada acerca de furar aquarios   .


E leste muito bem!!! Eu é que nem li!!!  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  Assim sendo excelente em todos os aspectos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ricardo se arranjares a tal hélice diz qualquer coisa  :Smile:  estou tambem interessado em tentar  :Wink: 
de facto pelo que li ( é impossivel ler todo o topico!) parece que funciona bem, reparem numa imagem que está la da bomba a funcionar á superficie da água a água que espalha.
E já agora ricardo, se o fizeres coloca aqui fotos e descriçao pois na reefcentral ha coisas que nao percebi bem a explicaçao.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....( é impossivel ler todo o topico!) ....


Não é nada ... é só ter paciência.. lololol




> ... se o fizeres ...


SE!?!?!?! 




> ...coloca aqui fotos e descriçao .


Claro que sim... embora eles lá tenham duas montagens distintas...
..uma em que aproveitam o impeller da própria bomba (ver última página) e outra em que aumentam o tamanho do veio e utilizam a tal "hélice" ...

Vamos ver!

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pois é ...eu já tinha lido esse topico e o problema (como sempre em Portugal)é achar a helice já procurei em todo lado até nos brinquedos dos meus filhos.Tenho que ir a uma loja de barcos telecomandados talvez ache.
Já agora alguem já experimentou estas
http://www.ondablushop.it//catalog/p...990fadd28347dd

----------


## Gil Miguel

SE quiserem se juntar para a compra destas bombas eu alinho!  :Smile:  Se houver interessados suficientes  :Smile:

----------


## António Paes

Estive a ver o site, e a equivalente 'a tunze 6060 ( 6000 l/h ) e' praticamente o mesmo preco que uma Tunze.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas antonio
O problema é que as tunze nao tem nenhuma bomba dessas abaixo dos 6000 L/H
Para aquarios como o meu ( 300 L) com dsb é completamente impossivel ter uma bomba dessas a funcionar. Dai a vantagem destas bombas.
Aguardo Respostas de interessados.

----------


## João Magano

Para concentrar a informação sobre estas novas bombas neste topico, aqui fica o link para um video de demonstração das Vortech da Ecotech Marine: Vortech

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu estou muito surpreendido que o SEIO feito por TAAM que tambem e fabricante de RIO ainda nao esta disponivel ai em Portugal. Eu tenho dois um de 2400 lph e um de 4400 lph sao similares ao Tunze a um quarto do preco.

http://reefshow.com/html/modules.php...e=print&sid=68

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Roberto
Tambem acho isso um pouco incrivel, sao bombas tao conhecidas la fora e inexplicavelmente nao chegam cá. Mesmo que nao venham preparadas para 220v , um transformador custa uma ninharia.

Cabe aos nossos lojistas / Importadores fazerem algo , até porque sao bombas com qualidade reconhecida, ainda mais para o que custam.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Estou interessado nas bombas da site Italiano, podiamos mandar vir umas tantas, temos de nos organizar, é que mesmo as Tunze são muito mais baratas.

Abraços 
Carlos Dias

----------


## João Magano

Estou interessado numa Wave Marea 2400.

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Tambem estou interessado numa Wave Marea 2400.

cumps
Rui

----------


## Paulo Soares

Também estou interessado numa Wave Marea 2400

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Para mim são Duas 2400

Quem vai fazer a encomenda?

Eu precebo pouco de Italiano, penso que o site Italiano é o mais barato.

Abraços 
Carlos Dias

----------


## Alberto Branco

Eu tb ficava com uma Wave Marea 2400.

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## João Duarte

Eu também quero, agora era preciso saber quem é que pode fazer a encomenda.
 (ja agora são duas Wave Marea 2400)
 E com uma encomenda tão grande podemos sempre tentar baixar o preço. :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
veio mesmo a calhar,sendo assim ja fica fora de ipotese as tunze que estou a pensar comprar.

Estou interessado em duas Wave Marea 2400.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desculpem intrometer-me nos negócios, mas já alguém verificou que enviam para Portugal? É que não consigo encontrar nenhuma referência a esse facto!

Os preços são impressionantes - vejam por exemplo os refrigeradores!!! Um Resun CL450 igual ao meu por 366 euros!!!  :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:  

Enfim...  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraços,
Diogo

----------


## Fernando Marques

Olá,

Também estou interessado numa Wave Marea 2400.

Fernando

PS: Quando se tenta registar como cliente, existe a opção de Portugal, no entanto pedem o NIF, e este é diferente do nosso e não dá....

----------


## João Magano

Estas bombas também estão a venda noutra loja online italiana: http://www.thereefer.it/shop/index.php?cPath=61_182  (nesta não há o problema do numero fiscal).

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Um Resun CL450 igual ao meu por 366 euros!!!


Já agora Diogo... e se puderes...
..quanto custou o teu.. e onde?



Abraços

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> Estas bombas também estão a venda noutra loja online italiana: http://www.thereefer.it/shop/index.php?cPath=61_182  (nesta não há o problema do numero fiscal).


pois é! só que nesse site que ainda ontem tinha as 2400 hoje não encontro... esgotou o stock talvez.

Há tambem 1 ou 2 lojas na alemanha que tb comercializam esta marca, mas os preços são mais caros.

cumps

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Já agora Diogo... e se puderes...
> ..quanto custou o teu.. e onde?


O meu custou cerca de 850 euros (preço de amigo!!!) numa loja de Lisboa.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Enviei um e-mail para ver se eles resolvem a questão do nº fiscal...Aguardemos....
Voltando ao topico vou querer uma wmarea 2400,mas primeiro quero testar as alterações as powerheads(com hélices)...penso que resulta e bem.Se alguem já desmontou uma Tunze verifica que o principio é o mesmo e se virmos a lista de spare parts da Tunze verificamos o mesmo.Se calhar não justifica o trabalho mas como tenho algumas powerheads paradas... e depois o hobbie é também isto.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
eu ontem fiz a encomenda de uma bomba wave marea 2400, e existia em stock, agora resta esperar 5 dias como eles dizem para ver se chega cá, espero que chegue pois é uma pechincha e so pago no acto da entrega  :Pracima:  

quando chegar dou noticias, boas ou más  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Fernando,




> eu ontem fiz a encomenda de uma bomba wave marea 2400


Fizeste uma encomenda em qual dos sites?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Ola, Diogo

Fiz a encomenda no www.thereefer.it, porque tinha o problema do numero de contribuinte ser diferente do nosso no outro site, mas o preço neste é igual.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Mais alguma info acerca das bombas "tipo Tunze" ...

...

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Bem no video que dá para ver aqui sobre as Vortech a mim parece-me uma Grande Abuso de corrente.
Sim senhor. Venham elas para as vermos "in loco".
 :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Oliveira

Boas noites 
eu tambem quero uma wave marea4400 se ainda for a tempo.

                       obrigado

----------


## Rui Russo

Caros amigos,

se quiserem e puderem esperar mais uns dias pois vêem aí novidades....referente às wave marea!!!  :Pracima:  

Mais novidades, logo que puder.

Cumprimentos 

Rui Russo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Fernando Gonçalves
Já tens feedback acerca das wave marea?Ruido?Caudal?

----------


## Nuno Costa Lobo

Eu também alinho na compra de uma Marea4400.
Obrigado.   :Vitoria:

----------


## Fernando Marques

Caros,

Quem já encomendou e recebeu tem feedback ?

E já há as tais novidades que todos esperamos ?

Obrigado

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
em relação a bomba wavo marea, ainda não chegou, segundo eles dizem, no site pode-se fazer o pagamento contra entrega, so que entretanto recebi um email que tinha de fazer primeiro o pagamento, o qual ja fiz por mastercard, agora serão 5 dias uteis e avervamos  :SbEnerve3:  , mal chegue aviso o pessoal

agora tem de chegar senão processo os gaijos   :Coradoeolhos:  

abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Parece que estão a atrasados...será que vem?  :Whistle:

----------


## José Múrias

Boas,

  em relação a um possível encomenda conjunta podem contar comigo, não para bombas da Wave, mas sim para 2 Tunze stream 6060 !!! já agora não se esqueçam da economia em termos elétricos, esta Tunze de 8500 l/h consome somente 11w enquanto que a Wave Marea 6000 de 6000 l/h consome 26w, uma diferença brutal! De qualquer maneira, para obter um desconto (e bom uma vez que há tantos interessados... eu ja me contactava com os portes!) o que interessará é o volume total de compras e não se ãs bombas são todas iguais e do mesmo fabricante. Como tal, contem comigo para duas stream 6060.

  Já agora em relação às Vortech, não vos parece que o facto de se prenderem dessa forma ao vidro vos tira liberdade de direccionamento ?!!! a mim parece-me que com essas bombas somente se poderá direccionar o fluxo perpendicularmente ao vidro onde está fixa... nem para cima nem para baixo, nem num canto a apontar para o vidro frintal por exemplo. O que acham?

abraços!

----------


## João Magano

Então as Wave Marea ? Já chegaram ? 
Estou a pensar encomendar desse site, mas já agora gostava de ver o resultado dessa encomenda  :Whistle:  .

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
até a data nada, ja fiz o pagamento com o visa, só que o dinheiro ainda não saiu da conta ( felizmente),tou na corda bamba mas não desisto  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Encomendei 2 2400l/h, a contra reenbolso quando chegarem aviso.

Fernando,
Quando encomendas-te não te enviaram um mail a confirmar a encomenda?

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas João,
Quando encomendei no dia 26 de Setembro, eles mandaram-me um email a confirmar a encomenda, no dia 11 de outubro mandaram-me outro email a dizer que tinha que efectuar o pagamento antecipado, o qual fiz no dia a seguir enviando-lhes o email da transação com o cartão de credito.
no dia 26 de outubro enviaram-me um email a pedir desculpa pelo atraso, "Sorry Fernando,tomorrow we'll ship", 

no dia 28 de outubro mandam-me este email  

"Il tuo ordine è stato aggiornato al seguente stato.

Nuovo stato: Spedito

Rispondi a questa E-mail in caso di problemi." 

hoje já são 2 de novembro e nada!!!!!  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo: 

ja perdi a esperança, e entertanto ja encomendei um tunze streem 6000 com controlador numa loja portuguesa  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Marcelino

Encomendei uma wave marea4400 no dia 14 de Outubro e até  à data nada, só que eu foi contra reembolso portanto ainda não estou a perder nada.

----------


## Paulo Santos

Caríssimos, apenas para vos dar conta da minha experiência.

Encomendei 6 Wave Marea 2400 no dia 28/10. Fiz a transferência internacional que confirmei que chegou lá dia 03/11. As bombinhas chegaram felizes e contentes hoje de manhã  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  .

Depois digo como são e como se comportam. E não se assustem que não são as 6 para mim... :JmdFou2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Onde foram adquiridas Paulo?
Passa o site para a gente  :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Santos

www.thereefer.it

----------


## José César

Estive a ver essas wave marea....
 É impressão minha ou na foto parece que a base de apoio é metálica?

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Estive a ver essas wave marea....
> É impressão minha ou na foto parece que a base de apoio é metálica?


É mesmo impressão tua. A base é plástica.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Finalmentee chegou  a minha Wave marea 2400 hoje de manha, 5estrelas é
muito parecida com as tunze, mas muito mais pequena e permite duas aplicações diferentes como mostra no site, parece duas bombas diferentes de 2400lts/h mas é a mesma bomba que permite isso com os acessorios incluidos.

vou testar na agua para ver o resultado  :Palmas:

----------


## José César

plastico é que é bom  :Big Grin: 
 E já alguem colocou isso em funcionamento?
 É silenciosa?
 É que as tunze dão no minimo 6000L/h o que era um exagero para o meu aqua... ainda me atirava com os peixes e corais pelo aquario fora  :JmdEffraye: 

 Já 4400 é mais pacifico e com um preço bem mais agradável  :SbLangue23:

----------


## Julio Macieira

4000L/H a gastar 13W  :SbLangue23:  

Vou querer opiniões acerca do funcionamento dessa bomba.
Pode ser ligada a um Wave-Maker? Faz barulho? Aquece em demasia na agua?

Digam, digam...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Também gostava de opiniões depois de ligadas!




> 4000L/H a gastar 13W Aquece em demasia na agua?


Juca - se tem 13W dificilmente aquecerá a água!  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José César

Pois...
    Aquecer, deve aquecer menos que as minhas que consomem 25W e dão apenas 1500L/h.

 Supondo que o rendimento é por hipotese 50%, restam apenas 6,5W para o total de perdas de energia, onde se enquadra o aquecimento. Assim, as perdas por calor serão sempre inferiores aos cerca de 6W.

    Se fizer umas contas assim por alto para as minhas bombas 2x1500L/h (3000L/h) consomem 50W  :JmdEffraye:  aplicando a mesma teoria, teria umas perdas por calor de cerca de 20W, ou seja cerca de 3x mais que as Marea e para um caudal inferior  :SbEnerve3: .

 Isto é claro um calculo a olhometro, pois não sei ao certo o rendimento das bombas.

----------


## Paulo Santos

Meus amigos... 5 estrelas  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

O fluxo é bastante disperso, o que faz com que nem pareça quem tem 2400L/H. De qualquer modo é bastante persistente dando uma noção de movimentação muito diferente das powerheads que tive até hoje.

Quanto a barulhos, não noto diferença face ao que tenho. Quanto a aquecimento... é esperar e ver.

Comparativamente com as Tunze que vi a funcionar até hoje, e ressalvando o facto de que estas são de 2400L/H (as Tunze eram as variáveis de 8000L/H) o efeito é muito parecido tendo em conta também as dimensões dos aquas em questão.  

Resumindo, estou muito satsifeito com a minha aquisição. Apenas tenho que esperar pelo fim-de-semana para rever o meu layout e os novos fluxos que posso agora criar.
Gostava de saber a opinião dos outros companheiros que as adquiriram.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja use estes por volta de um ano e aqui vao pelo nome de Seio feitos pela mesma companhia TAAM que faz os Rios ph's. E muito importante limpar esses regularmente com vinagre senao o "propeller" pode parar.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

espero que sejam boas mesmo pois encomendei 2 6000 litros a ver vamos  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os que uso sao de 2200 l p/h e o outro de 4200 l p/h podem os notar na foto.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Ja coloquei a minha a funcionar,é bastante selenciosa e o fluxo é dispersso como nas tunze, mas acho que a de 2400Lts/h deixa um pouco a desejar para o meu caso, gostava de saber como se portam as 4400 Lts/h

----------


## João Magano

> O fluxo é bastante disperso, o que faz com que nem pareça quem tem 2400L/H. De qualquer modo é bastante persistente dando uma noção de movimentação muito diferente das powerheads que tive até hoje.


Isso mesmo, montei uma de 2.400l no panoramico (80 l) sem problemas, foi mais facil do que montar a New Jet de 1.200l, o dobro da movimentação de agua, abranjendo uma area muito maior num movimento um pouco circular e sem aquele efeito de jacto que leva tudo a frente   :SbOk2: .
Ruidos não ouço, mas o Prizm abafa qualquer ruído  :Whistle: .

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Alguém sabe se as Wave Marea de 4400l/h tem algum problema na ligação a um wave maker da Aquamedic?

Pelo que me disseram as tunze não são possíveis de ligar.

E em relação a peças? Essa loja italiana tem peças de substituição se for necessário?

Estou disposto se alguém quiser ou puder fazer o teste a levar o meu Wave-Maker para as ligar ...   :Whistle:  

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Boas,
> E em relação a peças? Essa loja italiana tem peças de substituição se for necessário?


Olá Rui. Não sei se viste o post, mas entretanto a ZOOCENTER passou a representar esta marca cá em Portugal (só vi isto depois de já ter pago as minhas por isso nem sei se há diferença de preço...) e por essa razão presumo que não haja problemas com peças de reposição.

Mas o melhor é perguntares directamente...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já agora, uma pergunta para os felizes adquirentes destas bombas, quanto ao sistema de fixação (não consigo perceber bem pelas fotografias): tem apenas sistema hang-on ou também pode tem outro tipo de fixação, tipo ventosa ?

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Já agora, uma pergunta para os felizes adquirentes destas bombas, quanto ao sistema de fixação (não consigo perceber bem pelas fotografias): tem apenas sistema hang-on ou também pode tem outro tipo de fixação, tipo ventosa ?


Este é um dos pontos que me parece mais flexível nestas bombas, embora em contrapartida tenha sido o único foco de "problemas".

Na caixa e nas fotos do site aparecem 4 suportes de fixação possíveis o que permite uma variedade interessante de possibilidades de fixação da bomba e seguramente um deles serve para o que pretendemos. O problema é que em nenhuma das bombas vem o suporte "hang-on" para as traves francesas que está publicado nas fotos.

Já contactei o distribuidor, que me informou que efectivamente a fábrica (que é em TAIWAN) não coloca este suporte em nenhuma bomba, mas que pode eventualmente fornecê-lo a pedido (através do nosso distribuidor local).

Vou colocar a questão à ZOOCENTER para saber os preços deste suporte (que devia vir na caixa, mas não vem!).

De qualquer maneira, os outros suportes servem perfeitamente (existem também 4 ventosas para aplicar) para fazer com que esta bomba tenha mais flexibilidade de colocação do que qualquer outra que tenha adquirido até hoje.

Puxa... até parece que estou a fazer publicidade  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   mas não estou mesmo.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, obg  :Pracima: 

Entretanto vi que tb há umas de 6000 lts/h. Se elas forem assim tão boas pode ser uma boa solução para aquários grandes: 

http://www.ondablushop.it//catalog/p...roducts_id/350

----------


## José Múrias

Muito sinceramente,

  não consigo perceber o porquê de todo esse vosso entusiasmo face às bombas da Wave Marea. 

  Na minha opinião, não podem fazer concorrência possível às Tunze Stream, a não ser mesmo, em bombas de caudal inferior. Passo a explicar utilizando um exemplo de duas bombas com o mesmo caudal:

  A Wave Marea 6000 debita 6000 L/H; consome 26 W; e custa 95eur

  A Tunze Stream 6060 debita 6000L/H; consome 11 W; e custa 102 eur (num mesmo site)

  Daqui interpreto que para um mesmo caudal, a diferença de consumo justifica plenamente os 7 eur a mais! não acham?

  abraços!
                Zé Múrias

----------


## Julio Macieira

Concordo com a tua análise José

Penso que os membros devem essencialmente analizar as bombas Wave Marea até aos 4000L

----------


## João Magano

O entusiasmo é ter bombas tipo "tunze" com caudais inferiores consequentemente proporcionando um maior leque de opções de utilização (e a preços semelhantes as bombas normais), por exemplo para utilização em aquários de menor capacidade, ou incremento do numero de  fontes de fluxo com caudais inferiores em substituição de uma única fonte com caudal de valor superior (em vez de teres 2x6.000, podes ter 2X4.400 + 2x2.200, por exemplo), agora fica ao critério de cada um a exploração desta "novidade".

Concordo convosco que para as de 6.000l, pelo menos para já, não vejo razões para se optar por estas em detrimento das reconhecidas tunze.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

Acho que o entusiasmo é mesmo pelo facto de se poder ter fluxos mais baixos, não estou a ver colocar uma tunze num AQ. de 100 litros, fluxos baixos com o mesmo principio de funcionamento.

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Muito sinceramente,
> 
> não consigo perceber o porquê de todo esse vosso entusiasmo face às bombas da Wave Marea. 
> 
> Na minha opinião, não podem fazer concorrência possível às Tunze Stream, a não ser mesmo, em bombas de caudal inferior. Passo a explicar utilizando um exemplo de duas bombas com o mesmo caudal:
> 
> A Wave Marea 6000 debita 6000 L/H; consome 26 W; e custa 95eur
> 
> A Tunze Stream 6060 debita 6000L/H; consome 11 W; e custa 102 eur (num mesmo site)
> ...


Pois é... mais uma vez, depende... :Admirado:   (cada vez mais gosto desta interjeição que ouço frequentemente a um colega de trabalho).

Como em tudo na vida, depende. Depende da litragem do aqua, depende do que se quer fazer em termos de fluxos, depende do valor que se quer gastar... enfim há uma série de "dependes".

Não é justo também fazer a comparação com a TUNZE 6060, que tem caudal fixo de 6000L/H, uma vez que as Wave Marea têm ajuste de caudal. por isso, para ser justo a comparação tem que ser feita com a TUNZE 6000 (que varia de 2500L a 7000L) que custa pelo menos o dobro... por isso, depende.

O entusiasmo existe apenas pelo facto de que passou a existir uma alternativa "tipo" TUNZE para litragens inferiores a custar cerca de 1/8 do preço, o que é, no meu modesto entender, muito, mas mesmo muito, "entusiasmante".

Abraços.

----------


## José Múrias

Gostei de ler a tua resposta Paulo. Realmente, há sempre vários factores a ter em conta. Desconhecia por exemplo que as Wave permitiam ajuste de fluxo. No entanto, para os meus objectivos, julgo que essa função não seria prioritária.

  E já agora permitam-me que coloque uma questão acerca de outro facto que poderei estar incoscientemente a negligenciar: qual é verdadeira vantagem em possuir uma bomba de fluxo variável? Se tiver uma ou mais bombas de caudal fixo, não poderei à mesma ligá-las a um wave maker? em que o efeito gerado passaria por ligar e desligar as bombas a intervalos regulares?!

  Abraços

Zé Múrias

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> não poderei à mesma ligá-las a um wave maker? em que o efeito gerado passaria por ligar e desligar as bombas a intervalos regulares?!


Ha poucas bombas que podem aguentar o constante liguar e desliguar dum wavemaker, para este efeito recomendo maxijet. Nas instrucoes dos Seios disponiveis aqui nos EUA nao e recomendado usar com wavemaker.

----------


## Ingo Barao

como e que fica a compra em grupo??
sempre se faz ou nao??

----------


## Rui Russo

Caros amigos,

Lamento muito a demora, mas como sabem, só custa a primeira vez he, he, he.  :Palmas:  
Depois de muitos mails e de muita insistência, aqui ficam as novidades que vos prometi: 

As bombas Wave Marea não são mais que as Seio Super Flow, mas o seu importador/distribuidor em Itália
tem a mania de mudar o marca de todos os produtos para Wave e inventar outro nome para o modelo, neste caso, Marea que é maré em italiano.

A Seio Super Flow tem disponíveis os seguintes modelos:
M2600  2600 GPH  10000 LPH
M1500 - 1500 GPH    6000  LPH
M1100  1100 GPH   4400  LPH 
M820   -   820 GPH   3200  LPH
M620   -   620 GPH   2400  LPH
M250   -  250  GPH    970   LPH  (brevemente)

Podem comprar separadamente o suporte para as traves francesas que está publicado nas fotos, excepto para o modelo de 10000LPH e para o de 970LPH, assim como peças de substituição, tais como os veios de cerâmica e os veio com a hélice.

Como já se falava á muito destas bombas e ninguém se preocupou com os desejos do pessoal, tomamos a iniciativa e pelos vistos não fomos os únicos, de querer trazer para o nosso país estas bombas.  :Vitoria:  

Como começámos agora, somos uma loja pura e simplesmente online e não vivemos disto, aceitamos pedidos de encomendas para melhor gerirmos o transporte e o nosso possivel stock e conseguirmos preços iguais ou até melhores que as lojas online estrangeiras estando sujeitos ao prazo de entrega da fábrica que só saberemos quando tivermos a noção das quantidades 
O nosso site ainda está em construção e por enquanto podemos demorar a responder pois ainda não temos net, situação que vai mudar brevemente. 
Como queremos servir bem, vamos com calma e apenas vendendo algumas marcas para conseguirmos bons preços, pois como aquariofilistas marinhos que somos queremos o melhor a bons preços senão corremos o risco de se tornar um hobby/ paixão só para as classes sociais média alta e alta e nós como somos pobres   :Icon Cry:  temos o dever de, pelo menos, tentar evitar que isso aconteça.
Pensamos que se conseguirmos, todos juntos e aos poucos baixar os preços dos produtos de aquariofilia, mais e melhores seremos.   :Pracima:  


Rui Russo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Podem comprar separadamente o suporte para as traves francesas que está publicado nas fotos, excepto para o modelo de 10000LPH e para o de 970LPH, assim como peças de substituição, tais como os veios de cerâmica e os veio com a hélice.


  :SbLangue23:  Esse veios com a hélice é que são a maneira pra uns DIY...eheheh




> Como queremos servir bem, vamos com calma e apenas vendendo algumas marcas para conseguirmos bons preços, pois como aquariofilistas marinhos que somos queremos o melhor a bons preços senão corremos o risco de se tornar um hobby/ paixão só para as classes sociais média alta e alta e nós como somos pobres   temos o dever de, pelo menos, tentar evitar que isso aconteça.
> Pensamos que se conseguirmos, todos juntos e aos poucos baixar os preços dos produtos de aquariofilia, mais e melhores seremos.


...Quem fala assim não é gago...  :Coradoeolhos:  ...esperemos que assim seja!!!

----------


## José Múrias

Como é que é Rui ? uma nova loja online Portuguesa ? Bons preços ?

pra breve é para quando ? vai mandando notícias !

Abraços!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Rui Russo

Penso que deverás requerer ao Julio Macieira um espaço próprio no espaço dos lojistas, e ai anunciares a tua/vossa futura loja e tudo o que isso implica (objectivos, quem são, etc etc )

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,
alguém me pode dizer as dimensões da M620?

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Rui Russo,

E Novidades á cerca deste tema? já teem site? quando é que posso saber "onde" encomendar as Minhas Futuras Bombas?

Peço tambem aos Compradores via "italia" que digam se estiverem de acordo os preços com os portes incluidos e se estão contente com o funcionamento das bombas em questão.

Nivel de ruido? Nivel de fluxo e todos os pormenores que achem de salientar

Obrigado

Daniel Pedro

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Outro site italiano enviam para Portugal reparem nos preços.....http://www.aquariumconcept.it/index.php

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao  :Smile: 

as de 2400L/H tao a 20 euros!!!!

Tem tambem as BLV Nepturion que por acaso nao as consigo encontrar por cá, e penso que mesmo as de 10000k tem um espectro mais azulado que as hit-lite.

Alguem conhece ou utiliza estas lampadas hqi - Aqua Light Brenner 150w 10000K ?

 :Smile: 

Já mandaste vir alguma coisa daqui ??

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Gil,
Sim encomendei Hoje!Duas wave marea 2400 (41.28)+ um termostato jager 200w (19.50)Tive que pagar + 25.56 de portes de correio.Quando se faz a encomenda paga-se em automatico 10.00 temos depois que acrescentar 15.56,Paguei po Paypal.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

E ninguem me fala do funcionamento delas!!!!! :Admirado:  


FLuxo e Ruido ..... Estão contentes?

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Daniel

Já foi referido mais atrás neste topico pelo Paulo Santos senao me engano que as bombas sao silenciosas e tem um bom fluxo.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Sexta feira chegaram as minhas wave 2400.Meti logo uma dentro do agua e:confirmo que são silenciosas, fluxo muito suave.Talvez devesse ter optado por uma superior.Hoje vou mergulhar a outra.
São bombas que vem gravadas com amarca Seio e vem também com montes de suportes para todos os casos.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal a concorrência continua OLHEM para isto.http://www.aquazoo24.de/Pumpen.43/Os...aker.2102.html

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

No passado dia 19 (2º feira)a Aquarium Concept procedeu a expedicao da minha Marea 2400, visto eu ter feito o pagamento por transferencia bancaria no dia 15 a noite, ou seja, teve efeito no dia 16 (6º feira).

Pedi-lhes o nº da encomenda e o nome empresa de correio expresso, de modo a "perseguir" a minha encomenda...

Saiu de Italia no dia 20...   (3ª feira)
Chegou a Espanha dia 21...(4ª feira)
Chegou a Portugal dia 22...(5ªfeira)

Espectacular! pensei eu... A prenda da  minha avo vem a tempo do Natal! Yuppie!  :Xmascheers:  

Telefonei para a GLS (www.gls-portugal.com) e perguntei se podia ir buscar a minha encomenda, visto eu estar muito perto do seu armazem, localizado na Venda do Pinheiro.
A resposta foi que as encomendas internacionais tinham chegado muito tarde, que estava tudo desarrumado, que nao valia a pena eu incomodar-me, visto que no dia a seguir (portanto, dia 23 6ª feira) me entregariam em casa... Ok. Maravilha!  :SbOk3:   Sendo assim, deixei o contacto do meu telemovel a apenas pedi que me entregassem no predio ao lado, visto a minha sogra estar em casa nesse dia, para assegurar que efectivamente a entrega era realizada.

Apos inumeros telefonemas para o armazem, 2 tentivas falhadas de contacto com o estafeta (estava sempre a almoçar, e eu acredito porque telefonei sempre por volta das 13h) a minha encomenda, apos ter andado 4 dias  :EEK!:   na carrinha de entrega, chegou-me as maos! Nao sem antes ter ameaçado telefonicamente que queria falar com um responsavel. Imediatemente colocaram-me o estafeta em linha. Este, coitado, digo eu, ja ia a caminho de casa, na Venda do Pinheiro... voltou para tras em entregou-me a mercadoria.

Nao tinha o meu numero de telemovel, e a morada era a original sem a alteracao da mesma que tinha sido pedida...  :Admirado:  

Como e que e possivel uma encomenda demorar mais tempo de Armazem-casa cliente (30 km) do que Italia-Portugal!?  :SbEnerve3:  


2005-12-28 18:28  Delivery  :SbSourire2:  
2005-12-28 08:15  *Out For Delivery Portugal*  
2005-12-28 06:11  Arrival At Destination Portugal 
2005-12-27 19:53  Parcel In Warehouse Portugal 
2005-12-27 19:52  Delivery Not Attempted Portugal   :Prabaixo:  
2005-12-27 07:22  *Out For Delivery Portugal*  
2005-12-27 06:12  Arrival At Destination Portugal 
2005-12-26 19:39  Parcel In Warehouse Portugal 
2005-12-26 19:38  Delivery Not Attempted Portugal   :Prabaixo:  
2005-12-26 08:09  *Out For Delivery Portugal*  
2005-12-26 06:30  Arrival At Destination Portugal 
2005-12-23 20:32  Parcel In Warehouse Portugal 
2005-12-23 20:31  Delivery Not Attempted Portugal   :Prabaixo:  
2005-12-23 08:06  *Out For Delivery Portugal*  
2005-12-23 07:44  Arrival At Destination Portugal 
2005-12-22 10:10  Arrival At Destination Portugal   :Palmas:  
2005-12-21 14:12  Arrival At Destination Spain   :Palmas:  
2005-12-20 10:16  Parcel Left Origin Cntry. Italy  :Palmas:  

Esquecendo isto...  :SbEndormi2:  

A bomba e silenciosa, embora me pareça fraca em termos de fluxo, pelo menos no bide assim me pareceu. A ver se tenho tempo este fds de a colocar no aqua. O meu filho de mes e meio ocupa 2 adultos!  :SbSourire19:  

Grato pela atencao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pois as minhas já chegaram duas Wave Marea 3200 compradas na Aquadiskont, pessoal muito eficiente, desde o pagamento até entrega 8 dias e material muito bem embalado.

Só que para meu azar ao montar a bomba deixei-a cair   :SbEnerve3:  para cima da bancada, uma pequena queda (30 a 40 cm) foi o suficiente para partir o veio de cerâmica.  :Icon Cry:  

Já o troquei por um DYS de aço inox, resultado uma diferença de ruído, a que tem o de cerâmica é muito silenciosa, a outra faz um pouco de ruído mas nada de grave, também o AQ. está na garagem.

O problema vai ser encontrar subsalentes, a ver vamos.

Mas contas feitas parece que as bombas até são muito boas.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas
> 
> Pois as minhas já chegaram duas Wave Marea 3200 compradas na Aquadiskont, pessoal muito eficiente, desde o pagamento até entrega 8 dias e material muito bem embalado.


Boas Carlos Dias,
Podias por o link, é que eu não encontro Wave Marea's nesta página...  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Passados cerca de um mes e meio em funcionamento a minha wave marea 2400, estou satisfeito com o desempenho dela, so é pena não funcionar em sistema wave maker, começa a fazer uma barulheira que parece que vai estourar, tirando isso :Prabaixo:  no sistema sempre a bombar satisfaz, agora wave maker esqueçam :Prabaixo:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

Aqui vai o link

http://www.aquadiskont.com/shop/prod...oducts_id/1567

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas 
> 
> Aqui vai o link
> 
> http://www.aquadiskont.com/shop/prod...oducts_id/1567


Mas esta bomba não se trata de uma Wave Marea, a Wave é muito parecida esteticamente á tunze turbelle stream, com o sistema de ventuinha...já agora essa que compraste parece tipo as bombas da EDEN (214 pra cima), anda de um lado para o outro?

----------


## Carlos Dias

Esta bomba tem 4 opções de montagem e uma delas é parecida com as Tunze

----------


## João Magano

Ilustrando a afirmação do Carlos Dias:



E a minha nem está montada igual a nenhum destes esquemas, tenho no formato da 1ª foto mas com o suporte da 3ª   :HaEbouriffe:  .

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas

Hum...interessante, esta situação desconhecia!  :Admirado:  Pensava serem duas bombas diferentes...  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  


FELIZES FESTAS  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Efectivamente as bombas são as mesmas .Elas vem como está nas fig.2 e 3,mas desencaixando-se o acopolamento da frt fica-se como na fig 1 e 4.

Aqui é mais barato  http://www.aquariumconcept.it/produc...roducts_id=175

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Alguem me sabe explicar para que serve aquela peça azul roscada na parte traseira da bomba?

Grato pela atençao   :Xmascheers:  
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

Fiz a mesma pergunta quando montei a que recebi de Itália que foi esclarecida por um colega do forum ao qual agradeço. 

Caso pretenda que a bomba faça borbulhagem apenas terá que colocar o dispositivo com uma saida de ar.

João Pedro Pereira

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pois é pelos vistos o produto tem várias caras   :EEK!:  

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_...122906A17&key=

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia e bom ano novo!

Vocês que têm uma Marea 2400, não acham que devido ao formato do seu fluxo, estas se tornam fracas e geram fracas correntes?

A mim parece-me... acho que devia ter ido para a Marea 3300.
Participem.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Magano

> In MarineDepot
> Note: Seio pumps are not recommended to run on a wavemaker device.

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

mais uma duvida sobre estas maravilhosas bombas(wave marea)lol.bem tou a pensar montar um aqua de 90 comprimento 45 de largura e 60 de latura.... qúe é que me aconselham visto terem mais experiencia que eu....... duas de 2400 ou duas 3200??? tou mesmo com imensas duvidas,,, visto diseram que tem o fluxo muito disperso.......

----------


## Gil Miguel

2 de 3200 L/H

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

ou espero pra meter duas de 4500(nanostream) da tunze!??! que acham!?

----------


## António Frazão

No meu aquario de 220l. 110 cm devo colocar duas nanostreams de 4500l. com o retorno fico com uma boa circulação e penso não se de mais..De qualquer maneira tens a nanostream a baixo dessa, penso que dá qualquer coisa como 3500l. www.e-aquario.com tens aí todas as que em setembro vão estar disponiveis...

----------


## Filipe Simões

Já ouviram falar do controlador para estas bombas da SEIO?

Algum de vós sabe mais alguma coisa sobre o dito?

e do POLARIO, já se falou por cá?

eu só consegui ver isto que aqui tenho, mas estou bastante curioso em relação a este tipo de material.

Ver Link

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

E estas? http://www.aquariumconcept.it/produc...oducts_id=1588       Alguem sabe alguma coisa?

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Chegaram as bombas VORTECH
http://www.europeen-trading.com/fich...t.php?pid=2387

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Chegaram as bombas VORTECH
> http://www.europeen-trading.com/fich...t.php?pid=2387


E com um preço "convidativo" :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Apesar de já não serem novidade, fica aqui o link para as koralia...

http://www.hydor.it/inglese/koralia.htm

Abraços  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Simões

e o controlador das Seio Wavemarea ja saiu, ja esta à venda na underwater, aquilo também deve ser uma coisa interessante.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Chegaram as bombas VORTECH
> http://www.europeen-trading.com/fich...t.php?pid=2387


Parece-me que ainda não é desta que as Tunze vão deixar de ser as melhores do mercado. :yb665:  
Essas Vortech,assim logo á primeira vista têm um problema,como têm que ter o motor montado do lado de fóra do vidro(que se calhar nem póde ser muito grosso,para não enfraquecer o campo magnetico que faz girar o rotor no lado de dentro),obrigam a que a montagem tenha que ser nos vidros,já as Tunze como têm o motor selado e as de caudal variavel têm transformador proprio e trabalham a 24v,podem ser montadas em qq sitio mesmo sem ser nos vidros,como dentro de uma Stream rock por ex..
Alem disso essas Vortech não têm um preço nada convidativo. :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Têm 2 desvantagens a meu ver, essa que referiste e o facto de não dar para direccionar tão bem quanto as tunze.

Mas isto é realmente inovador:




> Battery Backup Accessory
> The VorTech Battery Backup will power one pump for up to 30 hours or two pumps for 15 hours each. Alternatively, multiple battery backups can plugged in to each other to provide even more run time during a power outage. There is no other product that detects an outage and provides as much insurance for so little money.


a ver vamos...

Cumps
RP

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Bem,pra grande espanto meu :EEK!:  ,verifiquei que a Europeen-trading,decidiu retirar a gama de productos da Tunze do seu site,aparentemente a fabrica não está conseguir dár resposta á procura de material e as encomendas têm tido atrasos brutais. :EEK!:  
Inclusivamente se bem percebi(o Francês não é o meu forte),a aministração do site dá mesmo uma "rabocáda" aos clientes por continuarem a encomendar material da Tunze mesmo sem já estar em catalogo. :Admirado:  
Quando uma marca deixa de conseguir satisfazer a procura dos seus productos,dá que pensar se se há-de encarar isso pela positiva ou pela negativa. :SbPoiss: 
http://www.europeen-trading.com/

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Luís, a meu ver dessa dificuldade de suprir a procura, só há uma conclusão: "é material de boa qualidade"... A meu ver quando tiverem "linhas de produção em série" isso vai deixar de ser "tão" assim! Por isso a comprar... que seja agora! 

É a minha opinião...  :Admirado:  

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

José,

...Ou então tiveram  problemas que atrasaram o lançamento do produto, por consequencia não conseguem abastecer o mercado. Li algures no forum que algumas bombas nano teriam sido recolhidas mas não tenho a certeza. Mas que são grandes "maquinas" isso são.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> e o controlador das Seio Wavemarea ja saiu, ja esta à venda na underwater, aquilo também deve ser uma coisa interessante.


Filipe eu nao investiria neste controlador porque os Seio tem a tendencia de acumular facilmente depositos de calcio na veia ceramica e parando.




> Parece-me que ainda não é desta que as Tunze vão deixar de ser as melhores do mercado. 
> Essas Vortech,assim logo á primeira vista têm um problema,como têm que ter o motor montado do lado de fóra do vidro(que se calhar nem póde ser muito grosso,para não enfraquecer o campo magnetico que faz girar o rotor no lado de dentro),obrigam a que a montagem tenha que ser nos vidros,já as Tunze como têm o motor selado e as de caudal variavel têm transformador proprio e trabalham a 24v,podem ser montadas em qq sitio mesmo sem ser nos vidros,como dentro de uma Stream rock por ex..
> Alem disso essas Vortech não têm um preço nada convidativo. 
> Ontem 07:02


O motor fora do vidro tem algumas vantagens primariamente nao transferindo calor para o aqua. Outra vantagem muito grande e que tem bataria caso haja perda de electricidade que dura ate 30 horas.

----------


## Rogerio Henriques

Boas, sou de Loulé e sou iniciante no mundo dos aquarios de agua salgada, comecei ja a preparar o meu aquario, mas falta-me as bombas para fazer a circulação da agua, gostaria de saber qual o tipo/marca de bombas que me aconselham e quais os preços que rondam cada uma delas.
Obg a ate a proxima

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

A minha opinião, é de que as TUNZE continuam a ser, de longe, as melhores bombas de circulação do mercado. São de uma fiabilidade incrivel.
Já vi algumas VORTECH a trabalhar e não consigo ficar convencido, nem mesmo em relação aos caudais obtidos que me parecem inferiores aos das TUNZE correspondentes. 
Falando no ponto de preço, acho que também não há nada a dizer.
Tomando como exemplo o preço de uma TUNZE 6101, com respetivo transformador e controlador, vemos que temos que dispender muito mais dinheiro por uma VORTECH equivalente. Mais, garantidamente que nesta diferença, estamos a pagar em grande parte a possibilidade de colocarmos o motor fora de água. Ponto já por si discutível, já que o aquecimento provocado pelas TUNZE é residual.
Em conclusão, penso que de uma forma geral ficamos melhor servidos com as STREAM da TUNZE. São mais do que testadas, têm provas dadas de fiabilidade e longevidade, uma relação preço/qualidade enorme, mais versáteis, baixo consumo e movimentam grandes caudais de água com muita qualidade de circulação.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Cada uma opnião é uma opinião.

Tenho 1 Vortech e de longe acho-as melhores que as Tunze. 

Para mim basta não ter que ter um tijolo dentro de água que já paga bastante. Depois a possibilidade de programação das Vortech em nada de compara hás tunze.

Amigo Paulo, talvez as Vortech que viste não tivessem em modo constante e daí não parecer que movimentassem muita água. O caudal é 12.000 lts/h a consumir 28w. A diferença é no fluxo que consegue ser ainda mais disperso que as Tunze.

Mas como disse no inicio, são opiniões.

Grande abraço.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Sempre tive tunze e ate agora nao estou com ideias de mudar, sobre a vortec acho que nao é ma bomba mas 400 euros por uma bomba que nem tem historial nem nada, nao sei nao. Nao digo que nao é ma bomba ja vi uma funcionar e nao acho ma, so faz pouco barulho quando esta em funcionamento na potencia maxima.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas!!

Também eu tenho 2 Tunze e 1 Vortech!

Para mim a Vortech é uma bomba excelente isto porque:

1º - Apesar de requerer alguma limpeza, não tem o problema de acumular detritos no rotor!

2º Os modos de funcionamento são simplesmente fabulosos!

3º Só fazem barulho se tiverem no modo de "Pulse", ou seja alternam entre o máximo determinado e o mínimo determinado de uma forma brusca.

4º Têm um fluxo bastante disperso e forte.

5º Quando a trabalhar em conjunto com outras bombas, não é necessário passar cabos em direcção a um mesmo controlador (são Wireless).

6º O calor que o motor emana é fora do aquário, logo não aquece a água!

7º "Nota-se" a constante evolução da marca, no que diz respeito ao melhoramento.

Todos estes factores que apontei, julgo serem uma mais valia das Vortech em relação às Tunze!

No entanto as Tunze também têm as suas vantagens, entre elas:

1º Permitem a colocação em qualquer local do layout.

2º Caso tenhamos os "planos" do aquário todos visíveis não se tornam inestéticas, pois podem ser escondidas.

3º Preço

4º São de uma marca Alemã contra Americana  (não estou a ter em conta o país onde são fabricadas, assim temos que promover a economia EU).

Enfim, existem prós e contras, pelo que há que os "pesar" e ponderar qual das bombas no servem melhor, isto porque são ambas as melhores do mercado!

Apenas para finalizar deixo um exemplo, a minha utilização de ambas as marcas. Como referi, tenho 2 Tunze e 1 Vortech, estão posicionadas no aquário em laterais opostas, a Vortech na lateral não acessível ao "público" as Tunze na outra que está acessível, no entanto estão dentro de Tunze Rocks. Fiz isto pela estética, julgo que podemos empregar ambas em diferentes situações!

Um abraço a todos!

----------

